

5 Things We Have Forgotten About Open Source - axk
http://jordi.inversethought.com/blog/5-things-we-have-forgotten-about-open-source/

======
devnonymous
Nice article. A side effect of the speed of advancement in the computing field
is that the stories of the 'history' of computing are only a few decades or so
old and their lessons/wisdom tend to be forgotten easily or at least not given
enough prominence, since one doesn't tend to call things that happened in
ones' lifetime history.

